#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-19
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I thought it does? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze_for_new_packages
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, That differs to multiple conversations I've had recently with members of the Release Team. :)
<lubot2> <mitya57> Maybe the wiki needs updating then.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll ask someone from the Release Team next time I talk to them. :)
<Mirv> tsimonq2: I thought ~all Ubuntu packages are supposed to have the ubuntu-devel-discuss as a Maintainer, since there are not dedicated maintainers as such in Ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers#Package_maintenance
<Mirv> mitya57: Ubuntu still has the qtpim/qtsystems/qtfeedback snapshots
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Mirv, In practice though I have found it varies.
<Mirv> might be, I don't know any other official word than what it says on that wiki page. as for bug reports, they are team subscribed but via LP, so maybe that's one reason for "not using" the Maintainer field for anything meaningful re: bug reports
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Hm, idk.
<lubot2> <mitya57> @Mirv, I have filed bug 1732970 to get rid of two of them
<ubottu> bug 1732970 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Remove cordova-ubuntu-3.4, qtfeedback-opensource-src, qtsystems-opensource-src from archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732970
<lubot2> <mitya57> For qtpim, I would either get it removed too or included in Debian.
<Mirv> ok
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-20
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pykde4/+bug/1745741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745741 in update-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "RM: removed in Debian, working towards Qt 4 removal goal" [Medium,Fix released]
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> pyqt4 is now gone! \o/
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Er
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> pykde4
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Right :)
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, \o/
<bshah> tsimonq2: helo
<tsimonq2> Heyo
<tsimonq2> How you doing?
<bshah> I am doing fine.. I haz a debian question
<tsimonq2> Shoot. :)
<bshah> (qt related)
<bshah> why is qtvirtualkeyboard not available for armhf on buster? :>
<bshah> (I know I should ask this in debian IRC, but mmm.. too lazy to join another network)
<tsimonq2> It should be...
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> It's there for Bionic. :D
<bshah> well yes.. ubuntu is not issue.. it's just buster..
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<tsimonq2> It *should* be there.
<tsimonq2> @mitya57: ideas?
<lubot2> <mitya57> Its tests failed: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Oh
<bshah> hm
<bshah> I see no tests failing?
<bshah> or I am blind?
<bshah> only fatal-ish error I see is : QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR points to non-existing path '/run/user/2952', please create it with 0700 permissions.
<lubot2> <mitya57> One of the subprocesses died with “Illegal instruction”
<bshah> ah
<bshah> hm
<lubot2> <mitya57> This may be related to https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-62066
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-21
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> So we can keep track of things in Ubuntu — bug 1757320
<ubottu> bug 1757320 in zbar (Ubuntu) "Remove Qt 4 from the archive" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757320
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Looks impressive
<bshah> @mitya57: any chance the tests for armhf can be skipped in qtvirtualkeyboard debian? (while I agree that it is issue from qt side, it makes it harder for me to use qtvirtualkeyboard in Plasma Mobile :>)
<bshah> (I am working on debian based plasma mobile image)
<lubot2> <mitya57> @bshah> @mitya57: any chance the tests for armhf can be skipped in qtvirtualkeyboard debian? (while I agree that it is issue from qt side, it makes it harder for me to use qtvirtualkeyboard in Plasma Mobile :, Yes, I think we can disable them
<bshah> \o/
<lubot2> <mitya57> I will try to remember about this later today :)
<bshah> okay cool (and thanks)
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Maybe you can also file a separate bug to track qtwebkit-source removal?
<lisandro> bshah, @mitya57: I just happened to ask the same to Mitya57 over into the Debian channel. The tests seems flaky, upstream is already blacklisting three of them
<lisandro> I'll upload to debian soon
<bshah> lisandro: okay cool
<lubot2> <mitya57> @lisandro, Sorry, I did not have a chance to read IRC today. Please disable the tests on architectures where they are failing.
<lubot2> <mitya57> And maybe add a reference to https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-62066, I am quite sure it's the same bug
<lisandro> Not on all archs
<lubot2> <mitya57> On other architectures maybe it's something from this list: https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtwebsockets/blob/master/debian/rules#L40
<lisandro> nah, on qtvirtualkeyboard it's mostly flaky tests, they are even marked in test/foo/BLAKLIST by upstream
<lisandro> but I like how you solved that, I'll consider that for the next run
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, What's the purpose? :)
<lubot2> nanu_c was removed by: nanu_c
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, I figure that 19.04 gives plenty of time for packages that people care about
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-22
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wgrant advised me to file separate bugs instead of one big bug (which makes sense, in hindsight...) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt4-removal
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll send an email to ubuntu-release shortly.
<lubot2> <Lazy B> Never heard anything about 5.11 being the last dot release. This link here tells something different http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/02/22/qt-roadmap-2018/
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Maybe I misunderstood what "planning for Qt 6 after 5.11" meant.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> (In fact, I probably did.)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Sorry.
<lubot2> <Lazy B> I think we have at least 3 years before Qt6 will appear in some shape
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I also said that in #kubuntu-devel, not here. :P
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But yeah,
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Makes sense.
<lubot2> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, It would be nice to follow Debian and remove qtwebkit-source before the rest of Qt (because it is a very vulnerable piece of software).
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, See above, there's a separate removal bug for that now. :)
<lubot2> <mitya57> Ok :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Many thanks to slangasek who just removed a good chunk of obsolete Plasma widgets that were Qt 4 :)
<lubot2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=qt4-removal&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.u
<lubot2> sed=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/+bug/1757846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757846 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New]
<lubot2> <mitya57> Too bad that we don't have bug dependencies
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> You can merge bugs, I guess.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> (mark one bug as affecting a few other affected patches and mark the bugs filed against those patches as duplicates of the original)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> s/patches/packages/g
<lubot2> <mitya57> Nah, I would better leave these as separate bugs and add links to Debian BTS for packages I'm interested in.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Alright
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I might as well go through and add links to the BTS for all of these
<lubot2> <mitya57> There is a list of Debian bugs at https://wiki.debian.org/Qt4Removal
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Right, I linked that wiki page in all the bug descriptions in Ubuntu :)
<lubot2> <mitya57> Oh :)
<lubot2> <acheronuk> why is qtvirtualkeyboaud not built with languages?  (CONFIG += lang-all)
<lubot2> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1758099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758099 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "sddm virtual keyboard's langage can't be changed" [Undecided,New]
<lubot2> <mitya57> Why is it not the default build configuration?
<lisandro> is it because the build expects all languages available at build time?
<lisandro> I've read something alongside that in a kde ml
<lisandro> if someone can confirm it *maybe* we can trick hunspell/myspell maintainers to provide a metapackage
<lisandro> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5.10/qtvirtualkeyboard-build.html might shed some light
<lisandro> we might need to pass lang-all
 * lisandro tries
<acheronuk> would be nice if its that simple!
<lisandro> it owuld
<lisandro> but I think it needs all those packages
<acheronuk> opensuse and arch build requires are just hunspell, so the actual input lang support may be internal?
<lisandro> does opensuse and arch ship each lang in a separate package?
<lisandro> the current build dependnecies need hunspell-en-gb
<lisandro> mitya57: by the way I am currently needing to add testing to sources.list in order to fullfil qt's needs on gtk
<lisandro> I do realy hope it's a bug somewhere else
<mitya57> Qt does not need gtk, only qt5-gtk-platformtheme depends on it but it is an optional package
<lisandro> if I get to re do a chroot for tetting I'll show you
<lisandro> *testing
<acheronuk> arch seem to split hunspell
<lisandro> do the use CONFIG+=all-langs ?
<lisandro> er, lang-all
<mitya57> yes: https://git.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/tree/trunk/PKGBUILD?h=packages/qt5-virtualkeyboard#n27
<mitya57> also handwriting, that may be useful for us too
<acheronuk> lisandro: https://git.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/tree/trunk/PKGBUILD?h=packages/qt5-virtualkeyboard
<lisandro> except we can't use handwriting
<acheronuk> # Only enable languages that don't force-include bundled 3rdparty libs
<acheronuk> %qmake5 "CONFIG+=lang-ar_AR lang-da_DK lang-de_DE lang-en_GB lang-es_ES lang-fa_FA lang-fi_FI lang-fr_FR lang-hi_IN lang-it_IT lang-nb_NO lang-pl_PL lang-pt_PT lang-ro_RO lang-ru_RU lang-sv_SE"
<acheronuk> that is opensuse ^^
<lisandro> let's try lang-all then
<lisandro> oh, not possible
<lisandro> I see what opensuse does
<lisandro> we are removing tcime and pinyin
<lisandro> from 3rdparty
<lisandro> but I think we better use a patch for that
<lubot2> <mitya57> Just for more statistics, Fedora also uses lang-all: https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/qt5-qtvirtualkeyboard/blob/master/f/qt5-qtvirtualkeyboard.spec#_52
<lisandro> but also builds the 3rdparty tcime and pinyin which e do not ship due to dfsg
<lisandro> *we do not
<acheronuk> lisandro: 'we' as in debian AND ubuntu?
<lisandro> yes, we both adhere to them
<lisandro> well, at least I think you also have that part removed
<lisandro> but feel free to check :-)
<acheronuk> must do, as my test build just crashed and burned on those :P
<lisandro> :-)
<lisandro> yup, will have a patch soon
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<lisandro> my pleasure! always good if we can improve stuff!
<lisandro> I might enable handwriting support too
<lisandro> acheronuk: patch already in salsa.d.o
<lisandro> + rules changes
<acheronuk> great
<lisandro> I might add arrow-key-navigation
<acheronuk> :D
<lisandro> acheronuk: everything on salsa.d.o now
<acheronuk> applying to 5.9.4
<acheronuk> and fails to build. test errors
<lisandro> yes, they are flacky
<lisandro> if you check debian/rules you will see that we are ignoring the errors
<lisandro> not the best thing to do, but....
<lisandro> also you need all the locales for all langs for the tests to pass
<acheronuk> ignoring with what?
<acheronuk> I see you ignoring on arm64?
<acheronuk> ah. I see what you did. just being blind
<acheronuk> lisandro: https://i.imgur.com/MxRbHkv.png
<lisandro> Excellent!!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-23
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions | Help remove Qt 4! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt4-removal | Currently: 5.9.4 in Bionic, 5.9.1 in Artful, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/ubuntuqt | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of
<tsimonq2> Bah
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions | Help remove Qt 4! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt4-removal | 5.9.4 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/ubuntuqt | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubunt
<tsimonq2> noo
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions | Help remove Qt 4! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt4-removal | 5.9.4 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/ubuntuqt | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://is.gd/jF0j
<tsimonq2> I suck at changing topics, I really do. :P
<lubot2> lisandropm was added by: lisandropm
<lisandro> .
<lubot2> lisandropm was removed by: lisandropm
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-24
<pandaR> hello. i need to make the scroll bar of a qlist bigges so its easier to control with a touch screen. im using pyqt4. any idea?
<tsimonq2> I'd consider pyqt4 deprecated. ;)
<pandaR> well any idea how to do taht with pyqt5
<tsimonq2> I'd have to reference the docs.
<pandaR> if anyone intereste i made it
<pandaR> i make it work just added a line:   self.setStyleSheet("QScrollBar:vertical { width: 50px; }")  where self is the main qwidget
#ubuntu-qt 2020-03-16
<lubot> <mitya57> Small status update on Qt version for Focal: … - Most important parts of Qt 5.14.1 are now available in Debian experimental. I am working on the remaining parts — slowly because I have very limited time. … - 5.14.2 is around the corner, so it doesn't make sense to push 5.14.1. Originally it was expected tomorrow, March 17th, but most
<lubot> probably it will be delayed a bit. … - In case FFe is granted, we might try to push 5.14.2 to Focal. In case not, we should try to update to 5.12.8 which is expected before end of March. … - In any case, I have limited time and this SARS-CoV-2 thing won't make it any better. If someone can help me (filing the FFe, preparing a PPA, doing rebuilds, e
<lubot> tc) it would be nice.
<lubot> <RikMills> I will help as much as I am able
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks!
<lubot> <Santa> Surviving gracefully here
<lubot> <Santa> @mitya57 if you can make sure that all packages are in a git branch I can try to build it for ubuntu
<lubot> <Santa> @mitya57 additionally, if you point me to a PPA with packages you built I can copy them and rebuild all of kde frameworks/plasma/apps against it
<lubot> <mitya57> All packages are in salsa Git, experimental branch, Ubuntu has no delta compared to Debian.
<lubot> <mitya57> @Santa [@mitya57 additionally, if you point me to a PPA with packages you built I can co …], There is no PPA yet. I won't make it before I get 5.14.2 packaged in Debian.
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [All packages are in salsa Git, experimental branch, Ubuntu has no delta compared …], But you need to bootstrap docs in order to build it for Ubuntu, otherwise it will get dependency loop.
<lubot> <Santa> allright, that's cool. I will try to find some time to help. I am also buried with work, and the plague doesn't help. if hope you all and your families are ok
<lubot> <Santa> @mitya57 [But you need to bootstrap docs in order to build it for Ubuntu, otherwise it wil …], I know, I have been doing some experimental support for that in Kubuntu Automation
<lubot> <Santa> once it's mature I could show you how it works
<lubot> <mitya57> @Santa [allright, that's cool. I will try to find some time to help. I am also buried wi …], OK so far, but our country is in the beginning phase so far, I expect it to get worse soon.
<lubot> <mitya57> @Santa [I know, I have been doing some experimental support for that in Kubuntu Automati …], Great, I didn't know about that. Thanks.
<lubot> <Santa> oh speaking of which...
<lubot> <RikMills> Great, I was intending to build it for Focal anyway somewhere, at the very least for KCI if nothing else
<lubot> <Santa> @mitya57 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUwlzLZaZ5A
<lubot> <mitya57> I like that!
<lubot> <Santa> thank you very much :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-03-22
<lisandro> hope you are all doing well too
